# Duck Opener video



## xtrmwtrfwlr1414 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is our hunt from the opening weekend of duck season.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

I could handle the prelude music...somewhat, but once the name came up and the singing, at ~37 seconds, it was OFF.


----------



## GeorgiaBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Great video. I know nothing about the name or music. If I don't want to listen to music I mute the sound. The shoot is what I enjoy.


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr1414 (Sep 22, 2014)

riverrat47 said:



> I could handle the prelude music...somewhat, but once the name came up and the singing, at ~37 seconds, it was OFF.


What type of music is better for hunting videos? Im new to making videos so i didnt really know that a song makes the video bad? And obviously you want music to fit the hunt but i didnt think it was that terrible by any means.


----------



## crocket50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome video looks like a lot of fun :beer:


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 15, 2010)

Best music is that of calling the ducks or geese in!
Maybe it's a generational thing but I don't need to listen to music while watching a hunting video!


----------

